# When will 622's get L612?



## david803sc (Jun 22, 2006)

I still haven't received the L6.12 update I talked to the executive office last week they told me all 622's would have it by the 16th, and told me if I didn't get it by than to call support, it's the 17th I still don't have it and support was no help at all, they just said I will get it through the satellite eventually, I don't feel it is right to offer new features/services like the VOD service and not offer it to all customers who want it.

David


----------



## lujan (Feb 10, 2004)

david803sc said:


> I still haven't received the L6.12 update I talked to the executive office last week they told me all 622's would have it by the 16th, and told me if I didn't get it by than to call support, it's the 17th I still don't have it and support was no help at all, they just said I will get it through the satellite eventually, I don't feel it is right to offer new features/services like the VOD service and not offer it to all customers who want it.
> 
> David


You and me both!


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Dish's software roll outs always rollout in stages. This way if the software has an unexpected glitch that has wide impact they can freeze the rollout, fix the issue, and then spool another version. 

Their is no way to tell when someone will get an update. It just comes when it comes. I know it kinda of sucks when you are waiting for an issue, but in my opinion this approach is the correct approach given the deployment system and the environment Dish deploys it software too. Lots of external variables and caution in rolling out software is a must here.

Personally I don't think Support should have given you a date because personally I don't think the dates are known until they actually receive the feedback from the support centers and decisions to move to the next phase of the rollout are made.. Well that is atleast how it appears given my experience in watching rollouts unfold on this board.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

It's also probably worth noting that Dish only cheats themselves in this case, since you can't pay for a VOD movie that you don't have... so it isn't like you are being billed for something you can't watch.

The flip side of that, however, is anyone who signed up recently as a brand new customer after seeing the "TurboHD" commercials might have a gripe in that things like the 1080p VOD are selling points in the commercial, so if you just signed up and aren't getting it you probably have reason to complain.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

You have to wait your turn until your receiver falls within the range of those authorized to load the software. See Dish Network Receiver Software Versions on the EKB.


----------



## HobbyTalk (Jul 14, 2007)

It normally takes me about 4 weeks from the day of first release to get the latest software. I consider myself lucky considering some of the problems that the first "beta" testers have had with some software versions


----------



## BillJ (May 5, 2005)

I finally got it on my older 622 last week. Still don't have it on the newer one.


----------



## clyde sauls (Nov 16, 2007)

got mine this morning at the 3am. See 15 channels of vod but not one of them is I am Legend . I dont want too rent it anyway because I already have watched in on blu-ray.


----------



## lujan (Feb 10, 2004)

clyde sauls said:


> got mine this morning at the 3am. See 15 channels of vod but not one of them is I am Legend . I dont want too rent it anyway because I already have watched in on blu-ray.


I also got L612 this morning on my 622 but didn't see "I Am Legend" either. I also watched it on Blu-ray but am curious to see the 1080p version on E*. Anyone know why it's not there? I seem to recall somebody else mentioning it the other day. Maybe it's coming with L614?


----------



## BillJ (May 5, 2005)

My other 622 got it about 3 AM this morning. I know because it's in my bedroom and it woke me up. I have daily updates scheduled to run at noon when no one is sleeping and TV2 for that receiver is rarely in use. Apparently DISH can override the schedule if they want to.


----------



## LinkNuc (Jul 4, 2007)

Got mine this morning at 3am


----------



## Joe Bernardi (May 27, 2003)

My two 622s got L612 a couple of days ago.


----------



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

I have one 622 that got Turbo'ed last week, but the other is still on 5.12. What's taking so long?


----------



## DAG (Feb 7, 2006)

All you new 612 versions on 622s...

If you are setup in dual mode, try changing the format (the * button) on your TV2 and tell me what happens to the picture on your TV1. Does it shrink down to 1/4 of its size in the upper left corner of the screen? Many of us are seeing this odd bug. This is the only new "feature" that you'll get with 612! no 1080p yet.... hahaha


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

dmspen said:


> I have one 622 that got Turbo'ed last week, but the other is still on 5.12. What's taking so long?


Check again. All of mine, including a high number (installed march) receiver now have L6.12. Two of them received sometime since yesterday.


----------



## clyde sauls (Nov 16, 2007)

I changed to single mode and still full picture. Also now see the I am Legend(video On Demand,1080p for $2.99. I guess it takes a while to show up after the new software is downloaded.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Since the VOD depends on having a Tuner available for downloading the content from the Sat, getting the VOD to appear I would expect could be dependent on how busy your box is recording shows.


----------



## HobbyTalk (Jul 14, 2007)

Got TurboCharged on my 622 last night. 14 VOD movies available but no I Am Legend.


----------



## fredp (Jun 2, 2007)

HobbyTalk said:


> Got TurboCharged on my 622 last night. 14 VOD movies available but no I Am Legend.


Ha! Got ya beat. I also got TC'd this early AM on my 622(6.12). I have a total of 17 VOD's on 501 and the only one that is HD is "I Am Legend" 1080p. I had nothing recording after 1AM. This whole rollout is just wacky.:icon_stup


----------



## jpeckinp (Nov 6, 2006)

No TC here still at 5.12  Not that I really care I wouldn't pay $2.99 for PPV anyway.


----------



## DAG (Feb 7, 2006)

clyde sauls said:


> I changed to single mode and still full picture. Also now see the I am Legend(video On Demand,1080p for $2.99. I guess it takes a while to show up after the new software is downloaded.


It's not changing the model from dual to single that does it. It's changing TV2 FORMAT from widescreen to normal that screws up TV1.


----------



## lujan (Feb 10, 2004)

HobbyTalk said:


> Got TurboCharged on my 622 last night. 14 VOD movies available but no I Am Legend.


Mine is exactly like yours. 14 VOD movies but no "I Am Legend". At least there is some consistency.


----------



## mbski (Oct 19, 2004)

lujan said:


> I also got L612 this morning on my 622 but didn't see "I Am Legend" either. I also watched it on Blu-ray but am curious to see the 1080p version on E*. Anyone know why it's not there? I seem to recall somebody else mentioning it the other day. Maybe it's coming with L614?


only 10,000 vip 722's are able to get i am Legend vod on channel 501. I was told no 622's until December 2008. Even if you upgrade to a 722 there is no guarantee you will get the 1080p vod channel.


----------



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

I have a 622 and was turbo'ed last week. I have the 501 "I am legend" in HD channel. I tried to watch it, but like almost everyone else, it said my TV was incompatible (even though it does native 1080p).



mbski said:


> only 10,000 vip 722's are able to get i am Legend vod on channel 501. I was told no 622's until December 2008. Even if you upgrade to a 722 there is no guarantee you will get the 1080p vod channel.


----------



## dbconsultant (Sep 13, 2005)

mbski said:


> only 10,000 vip 722's are able to get i am Legend vod on channel 501. I was told no 622's until December 2008. Even if you upgrade to a 722 there is no guarantee you will get the 1080p vod channel.


So are any of the 501 movies in HD? I have the 622 with 6.12 and I see bunches of VOD movies but none of them indicate that they are HD.


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

dbconsultant said:


> So are any of the 501 movies in HD? I have the 622 with 6.12 and I see bunches of VOD movies but none of them indicate that they are HD.


At the moment only "I am Legend". Didn't show up on mine until the next day after they got L6.12.

All ViP622 should have gotten L6.12 by Yesterday.


----------



## LinkNuc (Jul 4, 2007)

Got mine Monday morning, doesn't matter still doesn't work...even though I have an A3000 model SONY which is 100% 1080p compatible..


----------

